# Do I Need A Backflow Preventer?



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Looked at a job yesterday. Large house that is about 2yrs old. They had a well with pump installed during construction phase, that is dedicated for the lawn sprinkler system. They have city water for domestic.
Since this well pump will only be supplying water for lawn sprinklers, & not connected up to any other water lines, do I need a PVB? If so, why?
I will call & ask the inspector, if I get the job, but just wanted to know your guys thoughts.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

The physical seperation is all that is required here. But a squirrely inspector might call it differently.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

In the big City of Fort Worth, if there is a well on site that is not plugged and documented, the City water supply MUST have an RPZ.............


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

yes you need one , you dont want to contaminate the well with chemicals, and what if one day they hook there house to the well or install a yard hydrant


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

You do need some sort of backflow prevention on the lawn sprinkler system even if it is on a well that they are not getting drinking water from. Other people might be getting their drinking water from the same aquifer so it does need to be protected.


----------



## mongo (Jun 26, 2010)

All the above answers are good. Code does not require one but as others have pointed out a local ordinance might require one since there are 2 sources that some day *might* be interconnected. Protection of other people using the same aquifer is a factor that might come under a local authority. Depending on the hazard level of chemicals used on the lawn, an RPZ might be the requirement.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Look at it this way: the sprinklers are a very likely source of serious contamination - fertilizer and other chemicals - and I don't know how it works where you are, but underground water is shared water. Polluting it can affect the neighbors' water as well.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

I think all of you have a point, so just to be safe, I will install a PVB if I get the job. I don't think the inspector could red tag me if I install a BFP, if it's not required.:no: Hopefully!
But you know what the ironic, or sad part about all this is?.................Here we have a 2 year old, state of the art house, gotta be every bit of 5000 sq. ft. Brand new built in pool, & pool house, along with very fancy landscaping, & I'm concerned about saving this guy the cost of a BFP. Give me a fricken break! He had some under water masks sitting around the pool, that cost more than that. In fact, now that I think about it more, I may tell the guy he needs a 4" RPZ, with hot house:laughing:. Just kidding.


----------

